# November "Surprise" could be in the works



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

NAO is tanking...is another Nor'easter brewing for next week? Take a look at an interesting block

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...cussion&groupid=4331&topicid=11136&Itemid=179


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

MODEL DISCUSSION...
GUIDANCE IS IN GREAT AGREEMENT SYNOPTICALLY SPEAKING...EVEN PROGGING

A VERY STRONG LOW DEVELOPING IN THE NORTHCENTRAL PACIFIC MOVING
TOWARDS THE SOUTHWESTERN GULF. CONFIDENCE IS HIGH 

oy


----------



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

unit 28...

That -NAO will change a few things. What an interesting few months this may turn out to be.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

since last year with the positive omega JS, have seen some dynamics of split and regrouped systems.
Been watching Siberia for a few days now, looks like the heat is on for good?
Also since there's almost no complex orographic variables to consider, it seems easier to hit the nail on the head as far as predictions go. Terrain structure
isn't really going to hinder timing coming round the plains.
. And why , after taking a course in subliminal photography, do I see strange images in Sat photos? .....Maybe it's just me.?
Thanks Mr. Guarino for your discussions,
Happy Halloween


----------



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

A November "surprise" could be in the works>

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...cussion&groupid=4331&topicid=11176&Itemid=179


----------



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

*could the East get slammed with a Nor'easter ?*

It could happen.. Take a look at out in depth analysis of next week

http://liveweatherblogs.com/index.p...cussion&groupid=4331&topicid=11190&Itemid=179


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Could it ?


Could my friend get rescued from his second floor window from a tidal surge that took over his home ?

Could my other buddy lose every possession he owned, other than what they took from the house before they left in retreat from sandy ?



Sure.... So a nor easter would just top things off.


----------



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

*EURO models play the nor;easter & some snow*

5:30pm update in EURO mode,,,it has a bad look to it. Check out our Nor'easter meter and more.
--Meteorologist Rob Guarino

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...cussion&groupid=4331&topicid=11236&Itemid=179


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

So what are you saying?


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

I think hes saying look at me and my website with these endless threads on weather. Any more Sandy updates?


----------



## Wilnip (Oct 4, 2011)

jmac5058;1509181 said:


> I think hes saying look at me and my website with these endless threads on weather. Any more Sandy updates?


He's a sponsor of this site. If you don't want to read what he says then don't. No need to be a d l c k


----------



## jmac5058 (Sep 28, 2009)

Leave my dick out of this , go back to your nambla site.


----------



## linckeil (Sep 18, 2007)

he was right about sandy - while others were saying it was hype and it was never going to happen.

i'm interested in hearing about this nor'easter. give us more info, but try to limit it to one thread per storm.


----------



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

*Models up the ante...Blizzard possible now*

Models point to a much bigger storm with SNOW.

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...cussion&topicid=11300&groupid=4331&Itemid=179


----------



## snowplowpro (Feb 7, 2006)

We can only hope for snow
Mother nature can throw anything are way .


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

Putting the plow on in the morning!!! Thumbs Up


----------



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

*Nor'easter takes shape....where will it hit ?*

Nor'easter takes shape....but where will it track ?

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...cussion&groupid=4331&topicid=11342&Itemid=179


----------



## peteo1 (Jul 4, 2011)

Well that was informative


----------



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

*Snow Maps & Models....November Nor'easter*

Ok all...

Here is the breakdown...very very interesting nor'easter out there...can it make it's own cold....the bigger ones do that.

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...cussion&groupid=9554&topicid=11432&Itemid=179


----------



## shovelracer (Sep 3, 2004)

Wilnip;1509185 said:


> He's a sponsor of this site. If you don't want to read what he says then don't.


 It would be beneficial to all if he just made just one main thread were he can discuss the weather that is relevant at that particular time. It is not a secret that everytime he posts a link to his website he gets search points which in turn helps his website ranking. I'm not against that, but this site should not be cluttered up in the process. Sponsor or not if anyone else started creating countless threads about the same things they would get deleted. I am for listening to what this guy has to say, and like that this site could have a resident meteorologist, but there should be some control for the benefit of all and ease of use.


----------



## John143 (Nov 2, 2011)

looks like someone just finally put all of his topic's under this one. Thank you Mods!!!


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

I think its great to have a weather guy on here. I just wish I could understand what hes talking about. :laughing:


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

Just to keep it from being all squeaky wheels... I find the posts to be interesting and informative. Better than the watered down junk on tv. Agreed with them being in one post, its updated frequently enough that it is never hard to find. Thanks for being a sponsor.


----------



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

*10pm Eastern...model update on Nor'easter*

NAM comes west with storm... a little more in line with GFS & Euro.

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...cussion&groupid=9554&topicid=11461&Itemid=179


----------



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

*8:00am Nor'easter Update*

Boy the models are all over the place the last 12 hours...

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...cussion&groupid=9554&topicid=11504&Itemid=179


----------



## quigleysiding (Oct 3, 2009)

He"s a sponsor .They pay the bills around here so I think we should put up with him. Lots of great info on hiis site.


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

My local weather channel said something about flurries at the most in CNY.. Not sure if its accurate or not.


----------



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

*Models trend to snow in Mid Atlantic*

Model head west....SNOW is in the cards for some.

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...cussion&groupid=9554&topicid=11515&Itemid=179


----------



## unhcp (Jan 20, 2010)

maybe I can push it over eastern NH for some snow


----------



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

*Nor'easter Update...Winter Weather Advisories are up*

Winter Weather Advisory now up for snow in Philly, NJ, DE, MD, NY tomorrow.

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...cussion&topicid=11528&groupid=9554&Itemid=179


----------



## THEGOLDPRO (Jun 18, 2006)

What about CT?


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Ah darn i dont think its going to come inland enough for cny!


----------



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

*Nor'easter Snow Totals are up (map & roads conditions outlook)*

Ok I added a snow total map...how the roads will look and the new snowy GFS model just out.

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...cussion&groupid=9554&topicid=11541&Itemid=179


----------



## rob guarino (Sep 12, 2012)

*Watches & Warnings for the Nor'easter 2012*

Let it Snow...Let it Snow...Let it Snow. Winter Storm Warning

http://www.liveweatherblogs.com/ind...cussion&topicid=11585&groupid=9554&Itemid=179


----------



## [email protected] (May 29, 2009)

Looks like the link is no good or your website is down


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

Just stumbled on to this thread...so..was he right about Sandy and the NorEaster?
Steve


----------



## DieselSlug (Nov 30, 2009)

Iirc he said there may be a possible system the end of this month also?


----------

